# Dell Photo Printer 720 question??



## eljorge619 (Apr 18, 2007)

So i have this printer from my old computer right, then i got this new computer runnin "windows Vista" and it can't be install. My old PC was runing "windows XP" it was working just fine, when I checked the CD for the printed it was compatible for windows 2000/xp. but no Vista could that be the problem...


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

Yes, you will need new Vista drivers for your printer.
Check with Dell Support and see if they have Vista drivers available for your printer model.


----------



## eljorge619 (Apr 18, 2007)

Ah man. Oh well i have to buy a new one. I never thought that would matter??


----------



## eljorge619 (Apr 18, 2007)

One more thing, is it the same thing for routers?!?!


----------



## Chode (Sep 8, 2006)

A router is OS independent. It doesn't care if it is connected to a Mac, a Windows PC, or whatever. Router management can be done from any web browser as well. Opera, Internet Explorer, Firefox, and Safari should all work just fine.


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

eljorge619 said:


> Ah man. Oh well i have to buy a new one. I never thought that would matter??


A "driver" is a small program that allows your printer (in this case) to communicate with your computer.
They are usually supplied free from the device (printer) manufacturer.

You just have to get the correct one from Dell, download and install it.
Follow the instructions carefully, as Dell / Lexmark Vista drivers have been tricky to install and get working.


----------



## eljorge619 (Apr 18, 2007)

jflan said:


> A "driver" is a small program that allows your printer (in this case) to communicate with your computer.
> They are usually supplied free from the device (printer) manufacturer.
> 
> You just have to get the correct one from Dell, download and install it.
> Follow the instructions carefully, as Dell / Lexmark Vista drivers have been tricky to install and get working.


I manage to find the downloads but their all the same. The only diffrent is how big their are. If i chose any of them will it be the same thing???


----------



## eljorge619 (Apr 18, 2007)

Chode said:


> A router is OS independent. It doesn't care if it is connected to a Mac, a Windows PC, or whatever. Router management can be done from any web browser as well. Opera, Internet Explorer, Firefox, and Safari should all work just fine.


Well i guess it dosent want to work on my PC, im tryin to route my Xbox 360 and my PC so i want both of them connected to the internet. It "does" route to my 360, but not to my PC?!?!:sigh:


----------

